# Programador de AVRs (Solo Lazarux)



## Eclip-se (Jul 30, 2010)

Bueno, como les había estado informando, ya esta listo la versión beta del programador de AVRs llamado “Lazarux”. Como saben la primera versión es la que permite comprobar su funcionalidad, si es útil o no, corregir los errores y sobre todo ir mejorando poco a poco.

  Esta realizado con el Visual Studio 2008, por lo que deberán tenerlo instalado o bajar las librerías necesaria para que se ejecute el programador.





  Funciona con el hardware VH-2C, les recomiendo  lo siguiente:

  1.- Realizar las pruebas del hardware.
  2.- Leer las configuraciones de los fuses.
  3.- Hacer clic en identificación automática para comprobar si el AVRs es reconocido
  4.- Abrir el archivo a programar.
  5.- Comprobar si el AVRs esta bien programado usando un proyecto real que funcione.

  Recuerden comentar ya que si el tema pasa a segundo plano, no volveré a subir las nuevas versiones del programador “Lazarux”.

  OJO. Si no tienes Visual Studio 2008 o las librerías necesarias el programa no se va ha ejecutar……..


----------



## Eclip-se (Jul 31, 2010)

Para que funcione tienen que descargar lo siguiente:

vcredist_x86


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Jul 31, 2010)

Hola eclipse como estás , muy buena la interfaz ahora veo si me pido algunos micros para empezar a programar y detectar posibles bugs.
El programador corre bajo el hardware de eclipse verdad ??

Ahi realizé la primera prueba de hardware y el programador responde correctamente


----------



## Eclip-se (Jul 31, 2010)

Hola Jonathan, he tratado de tomar las mejores caracteristicas del programador "Enigma" para desarrollar la interfaz grafica.
Y funciona con el hardware del programador de PICs que inicialmente se llamo "Eclipse".
Por mi parte tambien estoy mejorando algunas cosas para tener la distribucion final, como los AVRs tienen similar algoritmo de programacion la actualizacion de este programador sera continua.

Nota:
Me decidi cambiar de nombre al programador de "Eclipse" a "Enigma" por que tenia el mismo nombre del IDE que uso para programar en JAVA....


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Jul 31, 2010)

otra cosa eclipse : que microcontroladores ya están probados totalmente ?? otra cosa pensas añadir ATmega644 , ATmega68, ATmega2313, ATmega45 y ATmega88


----------



## thenot (Ago 1, 2010)

Voy a pedir las cosas (para armar el hard), aunque por ahora no hay para cuando (tengo 0 en los bolsillos) pero seguiré este hilo y asi poder probar uno AVR's que compre pero que aun no e usado.

Saludos!!

---
Baje el soft y teniendo el visual studio 2010 ejecuta perfectamente, ahora por lo demás no se, por que aun no tengo el hard para probar.


----------



## Eclip-se (Ago 1, 2010)

Hola a todos:

Recuerden que hasta salir de la versión beta o sea empezar con la V1.0 voy a seguir subiendo las actualización del programador en los mensajes que escribo, así que la ultima actualización estará en mi ultimo mensaje de este tema del foro.

  Con respecto a los AVRs mencionados por Jonathan no he encontrado el data sheet de los siguientes:

  ATmega644 , ATmega68, ATmega45

  Si pueden poner el enlace directo para descargarlo seria de gran ayuda, con todo he realizado un archivo en Excel (AVR-INFO.XLS) en el que consta alguna información de los AVR, si están interesados en algún AVRs en especial adicionen al archivo y suban el en foro.

Yo lo he probado con el Atmega8, 48 y 88, con el Attiny26, no se si mi AVRs esta mal pero no lo borra.

Le dejo algunas imagenes del programador "Lazarux".


----------



## thenot (Ago 2, 2010)

ya tengo las monedas, asi que me pondre a diseñar el pcb, para hacer el hardware, y viendo los avr que tenia son los atmega168, que estaba probando una placa para arduino y nunca pude grabar con uno por puerto paralelo, ojala no los haya estropeado, bueno, a construir el pcb y hacer la placa y luego ver en que puedo ayudar.

Saludos!!


----------



## Eclip-se (Ago 2, 2010)

Hola thenot, espero que construyas pronto tu programador para que comentes las pruebas realizadas para asi habanzar rapido en este programador ya que en unas semanas mas ya tengo que hacer otros proyectos.


----------



## thenot (Ago 2, 2010)

Voy a avanzar lo mas rápido que pueda, aunque tengo bastante trabajo, pero en las noches avanzare.
Saludos!!


----------



## Eclip-se (Ago 2, 2010)

Ok.
Lo bueno que el hardware esta 100% comprobado asi que si lo contruyes no vas ha tener problemas y ya todo depende sel software y firmware


----------



## thenot (Ago 6, 2010)

Sorry, pero no voy a poder ayudar en nada, tengo las cosas, pero no voy a pueder hacer el hard, me cambiaron a una pequeña localidad y no tengo nada, con suerte encuentro internet, por ello no me habia conectado, así que sorry, por ahora no puedo hacer nada, igual voy a seguir el tema, dado que me interesa, ojala otros se interesen tambien y puedan aportar.

Saludos.


----------



## Shadow3c (Ago 9, 2010)

Soy nuevo en el foro y apenas estoy aprendiendo a utilizar los micros.
Agrasdezco a Eclipse por compartir su trabajo. Ya que su grabador Lazarux es totalmente recomendable.
Si bien es cierto algunos de por aca batallabamos con respecto al tema de grabación de Avr por medio de USB, ya que la mayoria de las Lapt´s no tienen DB9 ni DB15. De este modo el programador Lazarux es una gran herramienta.
Al fin he podido programar Atmega8. Funciona de maravilla. Gracias por el aporte.


----------



## Shadow3c (Ago 10, 2010)

Disculpa Eclipse. En alguna nueva versión de Lazarux teneis contemplado integrar los micro (attiny15L. attiny2313). Ya que son los micros avr que consigo, ademas de que son de los mas economicos.


----------



## Eclip-se (Ago 10, 2010)

Si tengo pensado, pero necesito saber los resultados de las pruebas que hagan las pesonas que usan el programador ya que cada comentario, ayuda a mejorarlo.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Ago 10, 2010)

Eclipse yo me había equivocado los micros son ATmega644 , ATmega168, ATtiny45, attiny2313 esos son los micros que estaría bueno que agregaras.
Un saludo !


----------



## masterk (Ago 21, 2010)

siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii esos ATmega644 , ATmega168, ATtiny45, attiny2313 porfa


----------



## R-Mario (Ago 22, 2010)

Hola que tal eclip-se, oye se que solo pedimos y pedimos y no damos nada, pero es que ya me confundi, eclipse fue el primer programador junto con el software del mismo nombre, ahora le llamaste enigma junto con el mismo software eclipse, ya conosco sobre los pic y los avr, mi pregunta es, ¿construyo el ultimo hardware del programador enigma y utilizo el software de eclipse para programar pic y el software de lazarux para programar avr? o estoy mal, porfa ayudame con esa cuestion y si podrias pasarme lo necesario para hacerlo! te prometo que lo voy a usar arduamente y darte informes de posibles errores sobre todo de los AVR, sale muchas gracias ojala hubiera mas gente que hace cosas como esta y las ofrece de manera desinterezada sale gracias.

Gracias


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Ago 22, 2010)

Lo que tenés que hacer @benito2312, es lo siguiente:
- 1º Armar el hardware de enigma ( que es el mismo de eclipse )
- 2º Programar el PIC18F2550 con el firmware del lazarux.
- 3º Hacer las pruebas de hardware correspondiente.
- 4º Empezar a programar AVR !

Saludos !


----------



## R-Mario (Ago 25, 2010)

Hola Moyano Jonathan muchas gracias por responder, ya estoy en eso, yo creo que este fin de semana ya lo termino y a probar!!

Oye tengo un problema he estado usando el atmega8 programando con puerto serie ISP y bueno pues el tipico problema de los fuses, que los modifique y adios micro ya no reacciona, sabes o alguien sabe como recuperarlo pero de manera sencilla porque encontre una solucion pero es basten lo que se tiene que hacer.

O saben si con enigma se puede recuperar o como le hago


Sale muchas gracias


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Ago 25, 2010)

Preguntale a eclipse o fijate en su pagina...si esta todavia el recuperador de micros AVR lazarux que habia hecho anteriormente.


----------



## R-Mario (Ago 28, 2010)

HOla que tal gracias de nuevo Mayano Jonathan, que crees resulta que el error fue que quise cambiar los fuses para usar un cristal externo de 8MHz pero nunca toque el bit de programacion serial, de hecho Ponyprog no me lo permite, entonces el unico detalle era lo del reloj, asi que use un generador de funciones lo puse a 1 Mhz se lo meti por el pin Xtal1 lo que me permitio poder cambiar de nuevo los fuses y dejarlo como de fabrica, funciono bien ya volvio a la vida mi Atmega8, de todos modos muchas gracias y a seguir con esto hasta que de verdad lo asesine jajajaja, gracias, a por cierto veo que ofreces programar el PIC18F2550, yo soy de Mexico, y en la escuela tienen el Pic Star bueno el programador original de microchip, asi que si alguien vive en el estado de mexico y quiere programar su micro yo tambien me sumo a tu causa y con gusto se los programo, Sale bye


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Ago 28, 2010)

Si benito el cambiarle la velocidad de ejecucion del micro a veces te puede malograr un micro....lo que no me gusta de los AVR es esto ...los fuses son re sensibles ...pero bueno las prestaciones que tienen lo ameritan.


----------



## erhuse (Ago 29, 2010)

hola a qui les dejo el data de el atmega644p que es el que quiero saber si se podra programar 
un saludo


----------



## R-Mario (Ago 29, 2010)

Hola erhuse, pues mira el atmega644 es lo casi lo mismo que un atmega64 solo que posee algunas otras caracteristicas pero de ahi en fuera se programa con el mismo protocolo, utiliza para ello las mismas terminales que todos los demas "MISO MOSI CLK Reset" por ello yo pienso que si utilizas "Lazarux" y lo programas como si fuera un Atmega64 pues debe funciona, talvez podria tener algun problema respecto a los fusibles que podrian variar pero pues checalo en las hojas de datos de cada micro, algo que vi del atmega644 es que hay una version que puede trabajar desde 1.6V eso es bueno!!!


----------



## Eclip-se (Ago 30, 2010)

Hola a todos, el resucitador de AVRs esta en esta paqina, tiene el mismo nombre que lazarux.
http://herramientas-avr.blogspot.com/


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Ago 30, 2010)

@eclip-se podrás de alguna manera añadir el ATtiny 2313 , es que ahora me viene un pedido con ATmega8 y ATtiny 2313 para empezar con esto de los AVR y me gustaría saber si es posible que lo añadieras a la lista de micros compatibles.


----------



## chalo151 (Ago 30, 2010)

hola, yo tengo el eclipse, si le grabo al 2550 el firmware entonces reconocera el lazarux?? y si es asi de donde consigo el firmware?
gracias


----------



## Eclip-se (Ago 31, 2010)

Hola a todos, ya le voy agregar el ATtiny 2313 tambien quiero correguir un problema que sucedio ya que hace 2 semanas programaba bien en velocidad alta y ahora solo lo programa en media velocidad.

Con respecto a lo que dice chalo151, en los primeros mensajes de este tema del foro ahi esta los archivos del programador lazarux. 

Solo en este foro se encuentras estos archivos.


----------



## SPECTR068 (Sep 11, 2010)

hola eclipse de antemano te felicito por este tipo de programador que has diseñado ya q es exelente que se pueda programar paralelamente al micro, lo que te pido es que porfavor si puedes agregar a tu programador los micros de la serie 8051, en especial el micro AT89s8253 te agradeceria muchisimo si puedes agregarlo a tu programador, bueno muchas gracias y te vuelvo a felicitar por tan exelente proyecto en el que estas trabajando


----------



## COSMICO (Sep 12, 2010)

Saludos a eclip_se..
Hasta ahora me esntero que eres el creador del prog eclipse..
alguna vez lo arme, pero lo archive y nunca probe..
No tengo ni idea de avr...Algo tenes por ahy como..Avr desde,0x0000
O se a para gente como yo..


----------



## SPECTR068 (Sep 12, 2010)

hola cosmico.. yo estoy estudiando en la universidad y en mi U me enseñan a programar los micros atmel en especial el ATmega16, pero si entiendes la programacion de este micro puedes programar cualquier otro micro de la familia atmel, ya que es programacion en assembler (asm) 

ya que mientras voy a prendiendo a programar voy a seguir haciendo y subiendo un tutorial sobre la programacion de estos revisas mi blog y aprenderas a programar 

lo primero q debes aprender es sobre el software a utilizar para la programacion de los microcontroladores de la familia atmel la pagina es la siguiente

http://programacionasm.blogspot.com/2010/04/programacion-en-assembler-avr-studio4.htmlhttp://programacionasm.blogspot.com/2010/04/programacion-en-assembler-avr-studio4.htmlhttp://programacionasm.blogspot.com/


----------



## COSMICO (Sep 12, 2010)

SPECTR068.
Gracias..
Estaremos hablando..


----------



## R-Mario (Sep 13, 2010)

Hola COSMICO oye en este foro subimos algo de info para que empiezes con los AVR son los apuntes de un profe de mi escuela digo para que te los bajes y les des una leida veras que te va a gustar mas los avr que los pic, porque son mucho mas eficases y faciles de programar te dejo el link. Ademas ya chole con el 16F84 ese ya es un micro bastante vieje de microchip y me causa gran curiosidad que aun hablen tanto de el, todavia fuera el 16f628 no crees bueno suerte 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...nual-microcontroladores-avr-23286/index9.html


----------



## COSMICO (Sep 13, 2010)

Un saludo amigo Benito2312
Gracias..
Diria yo que es por el primer pic que pasamos todos, antes de enfrentarse 
a los mas robustos...Digamos que es el pic novato..


----------



## R-Mario (Sep 13, 2010)

Pues eso si ni que hacerle yo tambien pase por el, pero ya es hora de que muera en paz y quede en la historia, digo no fue tan bueno como el 8051 que ya ves como a la fecha siguen sacando versiones con nuevos caracteristicas ese si para que veas no creo que muera durante un buen rato todavia a mi en lo personal me gusta mucho ese microcontrolador sobre todo el que fabrica Maxim el 89C450, pero aun asi no se compara con los AVR


----------



## COSMICO (Sep 14, 2010)

En cuanto a eso del AVR ya cuando aprenda te dire..
pero, acepto tus consejos y comentarios con todo gusto..


----------



## SPECTR068 (Sep 17, 2010)

bueno disculpa si no tengo mucho tiempo para poder postear, x lo que estudio en la U... pero bueno aki esta una segunda parte del avrstudio... falta una tercera.. y cuando hayamos acabado eso podemos pasar a estudiar las instrucciones y como elaborar programas..

y tambien subire los programas que estoy creando en la U.

http://programacionasm.blogspot.com/2010/07/programacion-asm.html


----------



## COSMICO (Sep 17, 2010)

ummmm muy parecido al manejo de asembler para pic en el entorno mplab
Gracias amigo..SPECTR068..


----------



## SPECTR068 (Sep 24, 2010)

holas nuevamente.. bueno aki esta la ultima perte del tutorial del avrstudio... 

http://programacionasm.blogspot.com/2010/09/programacion-en-assembler-avr-studio4.html

recordemos que este tema es del lazarux esto solo lo puc aki por ayudarte cosmico.. pero ahora si a segguir posteando sobre el super programador lazarux, ya que es una herramienta muy buena para los micros atmel, segun mi parecer es la mejor, ya que gracias a clipse es libre el firmware y tenemos acceso a este todos nosotros


----------



## arrugas (Sep 28, 2010)

hola que talll     una preguntita   donde consigo el prog lazarux. no lo encuentro  y gracias x el aporte eclipse  :buenpost:


----------



## R-Mario (Sep 28, 2010)

no manches deberias leer esta en este mismo foro en la pagina 1, ademas veo que es tu primer mensaje casi estoy seguro que solo te incribiste para eso pero bueno ya que espero equivocarme y aportes algo ya vas nos vemos


----------



## arrugas (Sep 29, 2010)

la verdad es que no lo vi al principio     pero  bueno   el punto  que me referia es que parese que ya existe  una nueva version del prog Lazarux  pedon por no haber sido claro     y bueno   estuve buscado durante millon de tiempo algun programador  pero naranjas    y  por suerte  llegue a este lugar y bueno espero aportar  alguna cosita en el futuro pero como aun soy  nuevo en esto  no creo que ayudaria en mucho     eso nomas


----------



## J2C (Sep 29, 2010)

Arrugas

Solo ve la firma de "*Eclip-se*" abajo de cada mensaje de él y despacito llegaras al punto que deseas.


Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Eclip-se (Oct 5, 2010)

Ya esta disponible la V1.0 del programador de AVRs, comentes su funcionamiento ya que eso me permite seguirlo mejorando y para saber si ha ustedes les funciona o no. Por el momento no permite la programacion de los "FUSES" tendran que usar la Fclk por defecto que es de 1MHz. Visiten mi pagina para descargar el software.


----------



## R-Mario (Oct 5, 2010)

Ya estas, gracias y probando...


----------



## Eclip-se (Oct 8, 2010)

Hola a todos, les informo que ya está disponible la versión 1.1 del programador de AVRs, visiten mi página para descargar los archivos.


----------



## arrugas (Oct 12, 2010)

x lo que he leido esta una maravilla ese  programador    que bestial    loco te pasaste ya me falta hacer las pruebas   nomas     espero tener funcionando este fin de semana

perdon mi ignorancia  pero ese archivo vclazarux.exe    que hago con eso


----------



## Eclip-se (Oct 13, 2010)

El otro archivo vclazarux.hex, es el firmware, es que se debe grabar en el PIC18F2550


----------



## R-Mario (Oct 13, 2010)

Eclip-se dijo:


> El otro archivo vclazarux.hex, es el firmware, es que se debe grabar en el PIC18F2550



Ya no entendi que no se supone el firmware era el mismo para Enigma y Lazarux y solo modificabas el software controlador, o ahora cada uno va usar un firmware diferente 

Sale que tengas buen dia y nuevamente gracias por el tiempo que le dedicas a este tu proyecto y que compartes con todos


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Oct 13, 2010)

Cada uno tiene un soft y firmware diferente


----------



## R-Mario (Oct 13, 2010)

HUmm pero antes compartian el mismo firmware o no!!


----------



## arrugas (Oct 13, 2010)

Benito2312 dijo:


> HUmm pero antes compartian el mismo firmware o no!!




caray yo tambien ya me confundi    tenia entendido  que el firmware   era el mismo   tanto para pic que para avr


----------



## R-Mario (Oct 13, 2010)

arrugas dijo:


> caray yo tambien ya me confundi    tenia entendido  que el firmware   era el mismo   tanto para pic que para avr




Pues ya somos dos aver si luego nos explican


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Oct 13, 2010)

Antes el firmware era el del eclipse programador para AVR y PIC...luego salio ENIGMA para PIC y posteriormente salio LAZARUX para AVR.


----------



## R-Mario (Oct 13, 2010)

Si pero compartian la misma hardware y era el mismo firmware no!! lo unico que cambiaba era el software que se separo en enigma y lazarux ya me hice bolas aver si luego nos responde Eclip-se


----------



## Eclip-se (Oct 14, 2010)

Hola a todos ahora existen 2 programadores:
1.- Enigma, que programa solo pics
2.- Lazarux que programa solo avrs.

Cada programador tiene su propio FIRMWARE, lo unico comun de los 2 programadores es el hardware.


----------



## arrugas (Oct 14, 2010)

puchicas una curiosidad y sin sonar  exigente   pero  no seria mejor tratar de hacer un solo paquete x que la verdad es que como estoy aprediendo tanto pic como avr´s    seria el exito tener solo un programador a mas que es  economico  y practico y bueno  esperto que en el futuro puedas   realizarlo  eso nomas   .  buena esta preguntita la dejo para eclipse  


a porcierto  podrias agregarle al attiny25


----------



## J2C (Oct 14, 2010)

Arrugas



arrugas dijo:


> puchicas una curiosidad y sin sonar exigente pero  no seria mejor tratar de hacer un solo paquete ..... . . .


 
Antes eran los dos tipos de micro's en un solo paquete, pero don Eclipse en animo de mejorarlo ha hecho dos paquetes de Software con su correspondiente Firmware para cada marca de micro's *manteniendo el mismo hardware ampliamente probado*.

Muchos más, incluso yo, estamos empezando con el tema de micro's. Y realmente agradezco el esfuerzo de quienes como Eclipse u otros colocan en este foro sus proyectos y los comparten gratuitamente.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Eclip-se (Oct 17, 2010)

Hola todos, tal como lo explico J2C, el motivo que separe los 2 programadores es para dar un mejor soporte, ya que al haber gran cantidad de PICs, fue mejor usar algo que ya este comprobodo su funcionamiento como es el PICKIT2.

En cambio a lo que se refiere a la programacion de AVRs "Lazarux", es una buen opcion ya que lo he progbado con varios AVRs y su programacion es exitosa.

Espero que empiecen a probar los AVRs ya que hay muchos ejemplos con codigo fuente, y sobre todo, se puede implementar una comunicacion USB con toda facilidad.

Y para los que usan el convertidor AD, dispone de opciones que permiten establecer un voltaje de referencia de 2.6Vm muy util cuando se trabajo en estos proyectos.


----------



## R-Mario (Oct 17, 2010)

Ya estas Eclip-se en mi opinion declino por los AVR me gustan mas, asi que voy a probar lazarux y luego les cuento

A se me pasaba preguntar si pretendes en un futuro no muy lejano implementar la programacion de memorias eeprom junto a lazarux


----------



## Eclip-se (Oct 25, 2010)

Hola a todos, pueden comentar si este programador es de utilidad o no???.
Ya que al estar en segundo plano, y no esta marcado como destacado, me hace pensar mucho, ya que hay temas que se encuentran marcados como destacados y que ya no son de relevancia.????


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Oct 25, 2010)

El tema está eclipse como te dije en Facebook es que la gente acá le cuesta conseguir micros AVR a precios accesibles, además muchos se decantan mas por los PIC por el hecho de que son mas comerciales. Ahora tu aporte me parece exelente !


----------



## carptroya (Oct 25, 2010)

opino como moyano.

muy bueno tu aporte.

saludos


----------



## R-Mario (Oct 25, 2010)

A pues a mi me gusta mucho mas AVR que Pics, ademas pinches mamones de microchip nunca me quisieron enviar una miserable muestra de su 16f877, mamilas, yo diria que sigas adelante con esto de los avr, yo como una idea de aporte me gustaria que lo pusieras soporte para memorias 24LC y 93LC, ya ves que esas son de mucho uso y estaria bueno que las programara tambien

A se me olvidaba si se a destacado mucho es porque no muchos saben programar avr o les da miedo todavia entrarle al tema de avr que sin duda si es algo mas complicado que pic, YA YA que no quiero que me digan lo contrario ok cada quien


----------



## COSMICO (Oct 26, 2010)

Yo por ahy baje un mikroc para avr.
y estoy simulando los ej en proteus y modificando por ahora, claro que sin dañar los ej originales.
y se ve bastante bien, la estructura de programa es muy parecida a la que uso con pic's
Cuando me quede un raton libre, vere como armo mi programador..a ver como me va en el tema


----------



## Eclip-se (Oct 27, 2010)

Hola a todos, les cuento que he estado realizando pruebas con el Atmega 8 he podido programar el firmware de USBasp, todo funciona bien, y por ahí encontré un BootLoader que funciona con el puerto USB. Lo sorprendente es que ahora ya no necesito programar el AVRs simplemente ejecuto el BootLoader y descargo el archivo,  creo que ha estas alturas he podido dominar ha ese monstruo azul llamado AVRs……..
Espero que ustedes también se animen ha vencer ha ese monstro-


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Oct 27, 2010)

Yo estoy en la tarea de aprender sobre AVR, dentro de poco me llega un nuevo pedido de componentes con varios micros de esta familia.

Eclipse vi que en la nueva versión agregaste el AT90S2313, ese micro es obsoleto podrías cambiarlo para ATtiny2313 ?


----------



## Eclip-se (Oct 27, 2010)

Hola Jonathan, me parece que si esta el ATTiny 2313, si mal no recuerdo si loo tengo, incluso parace que configure mal los fuses y ahora esta muerto????

Con todo ya le voy ha dar una revisada.....


----------



## arrugas (Oct 27, 2010)

eclipse tambien lo puedes agregar al attiny 25   haste ese bien


----------



## Eclip-se (Oct 27, 2010)

ok, ya voy a bajar el datasheet, si todo va bien el viernes actualizo los archivos del programador para que se puedan descargar


----------



## arrugas (Oct 27, 2010)




----------



## carptroya (Nov 3, 2010)

con lazrux , se puede recuperar los avrs ?

saludos


----------



## Eclip-se (Nov 4, 2010)

Lazarux, no puede recuperar AVRs, para eso esta RESUX, si lo quieren armar, lo pueden hacer en una placa perforada, y las conexiones las realizar con alambre esmaltaldo, el que hay en los transformadores, o en las bobinas de los parlantes grandes, con eso puedes hacer las conexiones que deseen y hacerlo para todos los AVRs que hay


----------



## carptroya (Nov 4, 2010)

si fueses tan amable de decirme donde encuentro RESUX te lo agradeceria.

gracias


----------



## J2C (Nov 4, 2010)

Carptroya

Abajo de los post's de Eclip-se figura una pagina, debes hacer click ahi y seras re-direccionado a la misma, en la pagina de Descargas tienes el Link al Grupo en Facebook, una vez en la pagina del Grupo en Facebook deberas pulsar sobre la solapa "Enlaces" y ahi te redireccionara a la pagina de "Proyectos y Micros" donde podras ver los dos programadores y el resucitador de Avr's (RESUX).
Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## carptroya (Nov 6, 2010)

Gracias J2C, por la información.
Ahora tengo otra duda, haber si tu sabes cómo puedo conectar el 2550 al atmega8 que quiero resucitar ya que no entiendo donde colocar los pin.
Adjunto esquema.

Saludos y gracias de nuevo


----------



## J2C (Nov 6, 2010)

Carptroya

Esto te lo debo, pero leyendo las paginas de _Eclip-se_ entiendo que en ese esquematico indica las salidas del Pic2550 con el mismo nombre que le corresponderia a los AVR's dado que no todos usan las misma definición de pines.

También entiendo que la forma de "resucitarlos" es programandolos por el metodo *Paralelo*, con lo cual deberias buscar + info en la datasheet de tu micro a resucitar y ver como conectarlo. Espero haberte sido de ayuda.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Eclip-se (Nov 7, 2010)

Hola todos los AVRs tienen asignados ciertos pines para la programacion paralela, en el caso del ATMEGA8 es la siguiente.


Ahora solo hay que conectar ha estos pines, las señales del circuito resux.


----------



## Eclip-se (Nov 11, 2010)

Hola, Alguien esta diseñando el PCB del resucitador de AVRs..


----------



## J2C (Nov 11, 2010)

Eclip-se

Aunque me encuentro de viaje dentro de mi pais, vere mañana de comenzar a realizar el PCB en Eagle5.6.0 que lo tengo en la Notebook y lo subo apenas lo tenga. Lo hare para el ATMEGA8 y lo quedara pendiente es la adaptación para los otros micros AVR's.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Eclip-se (Nov 11, 2010)

Hola J2C
Esta buena tu colaboracion, pero podrias hacerlo para el atmega16, por que estoy diseñando un bootloader para los atmegas de 40 pines y seri util tener herramientas para estos micro de 40 pines


----------



## Eclip-se (Dic 8, 2010)

Alguien ha armado el programador


----------



## foxil (Dic 9, 2010)

Hola Eclip-se.

Tengo una duda, para programar los AVRs se debe conectar el PIN XTAL, a tu programador


----------



## foxil (Dic 11, 2010)

Hola, me respondo yo mismo.

Despues de tanto estress, me di cuenta que tu programador funciona, tenia mis dudas pero funciona. Y la señal X-TAL, solo sirve para resucitar los avrs...


----------



## Eclip-se (Dic 12, 2010)

Hola, es verdad la señal X-TAL solo se usa para la programacion paralela, o en algunos caso cuando se pierde el sincronizmo insertar una señar de reloj para que corra el reloj interno. Aunque trate de ver a que frecuencia funcionaba nunca pude hacerlo funcionar cuando programaba mal los fuses.


----------



## foxil (Dic 13, 2010)

Hola eclip-se
Puedes agregar el attiny 25, ya te pidieron en unmensaje anteior, pero todabia no esta agregado


----------



## arrugas (Dic 14, 2010)

apoyo


----------



## dariobabi (Abr 9, 2011)

hola a todos estoy empezando recien con los atmel ya que tube una mala experiencia con los pic .
pero segun veo que el amigo Eclip-se es quien conoce bien el tema me compre un programador de avr usb 
isp ; programe dos veces el atmega 32L pero movi los fuses y nunca mas funciono.
segun ustedes no devia hacerlo crei que el programador estaba malogrado y lo bote y bien caro que me costo jejejej. espero que me puedan ayudar les agradeceria mucho para mi proyecto final muchas gracias


----------



## J2C (Abr 10, 2011)

Dariobabi

Los micros Atmel suelen tener ese inconveniente, para ello don Eclip-se habia realizado un Resucitador de AVR's en el siguiente link https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/avr-high-voltage-fuse-reset-48061/ .

Prueba ahi y cualquier cosa te ayudo, es que don Eclip-se no esta entrando muy seguido en el foro.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## dariobabi (Abr 10, 2011)

Muchas gracias J2C ahora armare el resucitador de atmel ojalas pueda; a pesar que tengo casi todos los componentes, otra cosita donde consigo el el programa resux el firmware del 18f2550 porque link que dio eclip-se parece borrado http://herramientas-avr.blogspot.com/ de antemano muchas gracias.

saludos Dariobabi.-


----------



## J2C (Abr 10, 2011)

Dariobabi

Deberias hacerle el pedido directamente a Eclip-se y esperar que el se asome por el foro, dado que en algun momento por actitudes de algunas personas respecto de la pagina que el mantenia, supongo que decidio cerrarla.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## dariobabi (Abr 10, 2011)

ok J2C entonces seguire con las simulaciones para estar listo parael programador de avr y resucitador de avr  
gracias de todas maneras a J2C y a todos los que quieran ayudarme.

saludos Dariobabi


----------



## frankdf (May 19, 2011)

Hola a todos, pues yo si arme el resux pero tengo ciertas dudas porque al parecer no reconoce al atmega8515 y atmega8535, pero igual y no estan agregados todavia. Ojala puedan brindarme una ayuda. Gracias


----------



## dariobabi (May 20, 2011)

frankdf
me parece que para cada atmega es diferente configuracion de pines y quien nos podria ayudar con este tema es Eclip-se pero no esta entrando al foro seguido saludos.
dariobabi


----------



## R-Mario (May 20, 2011)

El tema de la resucitacion esta dificil porque parece variar de un avr a otro, lo que pueden hacer es usar otro avr y revisar la hoja de datos del avr en cuestion "el muerto" casi al final trae notas sobre como hacer la programacion de los fuses de forma paralela y entonces programarlo en el micro vivo no es dificil claro solo serviria para el avr muerto yo  asi le hice para sacar 5 micros que me regalo el maestro todos eran atmegas8 y con gusto se los pasaba pero agradescanle al mugroso virus lilith que borro mucha de mi info y ahorita no tengo tiempo ya casi termino mi carrera y naranjas para el tiempo libre, *y un mensaje a Eclip-se no te desanimes porque el post no llege al TOP acuerdate que no lo bueno poquito hay*



Eclip-se dijo:


> Hola, es verdad la señal X-TAL solo se usa para la programacion paralela, o en algunos caso cuando se pierde el sincronizmo insertar una señar de reloj para que corra el reloj interno. Aunque trate de ver a que frecuencia funcionaba nunca pude hacerlo funcionar cuando programaba mal los fuses.




Yo siempre uso una señal de 1Mhz y siempre funciona a que crees que se deba


----------



## Eclip-se (May 22, 2011)

Hola a todo, según recuerdo el resucitador que desarrolle podía resucitar a la mayoría de avrs conocidos, y son los mismos que se pueden programar con Lazarux.

Y es verdad cada ATMEGA tiene su propia configuración de fuses, x eso hay que tener cuidado cuando se reemplaza un ATMEGA 8 con un ATMEGA48/68 u otros ya que los fuse son diferentes.

Cuando quieran usar algún ejemplo desarrollado para el ATMEGA 8 primero revisen, la configuración de los fuses....


----------



## editorre (May 22, 2011)

Buen dia
Monte el circuito resux pra un atmega8 pero no me lo reconoce ya revice absolutamente todo, lo qu emas me daba  duda era la señail de 12 VDC al reset pero lo esta gerenando sin ningun problema. que uede estar sucediendo¿


----------



## Eclip-se (May 22, 2011)

En ese momento las pruebas las realizaba en Windows XP, no se si en win7 o vista funcione, con todo si tienes algun otro proyecto que use el puerto usb prueba grabando ese programa al micro para comprobar si el hardware esta bien..??


----------



## editorre (May 22, 2011)

gracias por la respuesta, trabajo en vista, creo que el programa funciona bien, por que compruebo  respuesta del pic, es decir que reconoce el puerto.  una  duda. El orden de los pines data del atmega8  con respecto al Data 0...7 es Pc1, pc0.,pb5...pb0?


----------



## Eclip-se (May 23, 2011)

Hola.
La forma de conectar al ATMEGA 8 es la sigueinte:


----------



## dariobabi (May 27, 2011)

saludos amigo Eclip-se
yo trabajo con tu programador lazarux y esta ok solo me falta trabajar con el resux tengo un atmega 32
con los fuses movidos ...jej fue mi primer atmega ahora lo quiero resucitar por eso necesito tu ayuda para conectar dicho micro con el resucitador.
otra preguntita sabes si los atmegas son inmunes al ruido electrico y muchas gracias por tus respuestas
saludos dariobabi


----------



## Eclip-se (May 28, 2011)

Hola dariobi.

Para utilizar el Resux, solo tienes que conectar los pines segun el esquema, luego hacer click en leer para que puedas saber que ATMEGA, con eso automaticamente se carga los valores por defecto de ese mircro y de nuevo puedes volver a usarlo.

Si al inicio no te identifica el ATMEGA, puede haber algun problema en la coneccion o hardware


----------



## foxil (Jun 4, 2011)

Hola, alguien a diseñado el PCB de este resucitador de avr


----------



## Eclip-se (Jun 6, 2011)

Hola a todos, para los que les gusta los AVRs y necesitan el resucitador de AVRs, ya tengo realizado el diseño del PCB.


----------



## dariobabi (Jun 7, 2011)

tienes razon Eclip-se todo esta en los data sheet, de cada atmega y attiny en caso de los pic es data y en los atmega es Miso Y Mosi.
eclip-se con respecto al resucitador de atmegas yo hice solo para el atmega 8 y funciona OK pero veo que realizaste un buen trabajo para tener uno solo para diferentes atmegas; por motivos de tiempo de mi trabajo y estudio no puedo avanzar  pero si tu me ayudaras con el resux y pcb te lo agradeceria mucho depaso que resucito el atmega 32 que malogre jejejej
                                                                                     saludos dariobabi


----------



## DAVIS9278 (Jun 7, 2011)

Eclip-se dijo:
			
		

> Eso esta en cada uno de los data sheet, en el capitulo relacionado a la programacion de la memoria



hola disculpa eclipse entonces podrias pasarme el diseño de pcb para realisarlo y mostrartelo para desbloquear un atmega8 y un attiny2313 y unos mas de mis primeros pasos


----------



## Eclip-se (Jun 7, 2011)

Hola DAVIS9278

Adjunto el archivo que tiene el *ESQUEMATICO* y *PCB*, recien es la version preliminar, si puedes revisar el esquematico, y modificar o corregir el PCB seria bueno para que el diseño sea el mejor y sobre todo facil de construir.

Si pueden comentar sobre el diseño seria bueno con eso ayudarian a mejorarlo.

Nota.
El circuito esta realizado en eagle V5.11


----------



## foxil (Jun 10, 2011)

Hola Eclip-se

Como hago para graficar el PCB en 3D


----------



## DAVIS9278 (Jun 10, 2011)

hablando en otro tema con un usuario llamado trunksx64, pensamos en por que no idearnos un Soket Zif compatible con cualquier interfaz isp, para tener una mayor comodidad con gran cantidad de encapsulados dip, y trunksx64 quiso el uso de dos Sokects Zif, para diferenciar los de 40 pines y las dos versiones de 20 pines.

En un principio del diseño había optado por incluir un cristal de 4Mhz, pero pareció mas acertado incluir un micro-controlador que detectara la señal de inicio proveniente de la linea de reset y generara los pulsos necesarios para excitar la fuente de reloj, ya que en la practicas muchas veces el cristal de 4Mhz no era el mas adecuado. El ATTiny45 en cual use en esta ocasión se configuro para trabajar con el PPL interno y el PWM, con lo cual se pueden generar señales de mayor frecuencia.

Segun yo este seria compatible con el lazarux, para todos aquellos que les gusto o intereso, las gracias van para trunksx64

Cambiando otra vez a este tema, no podras añadir al lazarux los attinys 25/45/85 y el atmega 8515 por favor, 
Usando el sofware lazarux veo que no tienes opciones para la eeprom de ningun avr no las vas a agregar? 

saludos........


----------



## foxil (Jun 10, 2011)

Hola a todos
El proyecto que se mensiona es interezante, y para los que les gusta tener un programador con Soket-Zip, es muy bueno.


----------



## Eclip-se (Jun 11, 2011)

Hola @davis9278
Con respecto respecto a los AVRs soportados por Lazarux, se pueden ir adicionando poco a poco, pero primero necesito saber si a la mayoria les funicona el programador ya que hasta el momento solo he visto un comentario en el que dice que si pueden hacerlo funcionar y programar. Y para seguir avanzando debo saber desde el inicio los problemas y dificultades para corregirlo


----------



## foxil (Jul 3, 2011)

Oye eclipse que es eso del ZnSey


----------



## Eclip-se (Jul 5, 2011)

ES un bootloader que diseñe para avrs, en la pagina ahy mas informacion


----------



## foxil (Jul 7, 2011)

Y que avr soporta


----------



## DAVIS9278 (Jul 8, 2011)

Eclip-se dijo:


> ES un bootloader que diseñe para avrs, en la pagina ahy mas informacion



hola eclipse podrias publicar el codigo del bootloader se ve muy plactico, bueno.

saludos


----------



## Eclip-se (Jul 9, 2011)

Por el momento no esta en mis planes publicar el proyecto con el archivo .hex y software. Talvez me anime si llega a 1000 el numero de fans de la pagina de facebook.
ZnSey


----------



## Eclip-se (Jul 10, 2011)

Hola a todos para los que usan Lazarux V1.2, les informo que la programacion del Atmega128 este verficada, y funciona correctamente


----------



## foxil (Jul 10, 2011)

Interezante, lo que comentas que ya esta comprobado la programacion del Atmega 128, y tal como he visto en la pagina del face, esta complicado usar ese micro


----------



## foxil (Jul 11, 2011)

Hola Eclip-se, que ventaja tiene usar el Atmega128


----------



## Eclip-se (Jul 12, 2011)

Programando mi Atmega128 con Lazarux


----------



## foxil (Jul 12, 2011)

Esta interezante tu forma de programar el amtega128, pero insisto cuales son las ventajas de usar este atmega


----------



## Eclip-se (Jul 12, 2011)

foxil dijo:


> Hola Eclip-se, que ventaja tiene usar el Atmega128


El micro con respecto a la programacion es similar al amtega16, 32, 164, la diferencia es que tiene mas puertos, algo interesante para hacer las matrix de led, o los leds cube...

Claro que al ser un micro con encapsulado *64-lead TQFP and 64-pad MLF*, hay que idearse la forma para poder programarlo.


----------



## micros (Jul 13, 2011)

Hola Eclip-se
Gracias por compartir tu programador, ya que me a permitido programar algunos atmegas que tengo, espero y algun rato subas los archivos del bootloader ya que eso facilitaria el aprendizaje de estos micros


----------



## foxil (Jul 13, 2011)

micros dijo:


> Hola Eclip-se
> Gracias por compartir tu programador, ya que me a permitido programar algunos atmegas que tengo, espero y algun rato subas los archivos del bootloader ya que eso facilitaria el aprendizaje de estos micros



Estoy de acuerdo con lo que dice micros.


----------



## micros (Jul 14, 2011)

Hola Eclip-se
Estaba revisando tu pagina y veo que ya no estan los archivos de descarga, x que lo restiraste


----------



## foxil (Jul 15, 2011)

micros dijo:


> Hola Eclip-se
> Estaba revisando tu pagina y veo que ya no estan los archivos de descarga, x que lo restiraste



Hago la misma pregunta, donde estan los archivos???


----------



## Eclip-se (Jul 16, 2011)

Hola a todos,
Los archivos, los quite, por que estoy preparando la nueva version de porgramador Lazarux::


----------



## micros (Jul 17, 2011)

Y cuando piensas subir los archivos del programador???


----------



## Eclip-se (Jul 23, 2011)

Hola a todos, he estado modificando el diseño del Hardware del programador Lazarux, he quitado algunos elementos que no eran necesarios y ahora el hardware es el mas simple. Mi duda es si sera necesario utilizar un transistor para controlar el voltaje VDD o simplemente se lo toma directo del puerto USB??.





Recordando viejos tiempos, he decidido que el programador Lazarux, disponga de un hardware echo en baquelita perforada, y ese sera el hardware oficial..


----------



## R-Mario (Jul 24, 2011)

Yo digo que directo, total se supone que quien lo use es porque tiene idea de lo que esta haciendo, ademas mientras mas simple el montaje mejor


----------



## foxil (Jul 24, 2011)

Creo que se debe usar un transistor para controlar el VDD, tal como lo tiene el hardware anterior, ya que con eso nos aseguramos que al retirar el programador del circuito, no exista voltaje alguno...


----------



## micros (Jul 24, 2011)

Por seguridad el voltaje VDD deberia ser controlado por el micro


----------



## DAVIS9278 (Jul 24, 2011)

Eclip-se dijo:


> Hola a todos, he estado modificando el diseño del Hardware del programador Lazarux, he quitado algunos elementos que no eran necesarios y ahora el hardware es el mas simple. Mi duda es si sera necesario utilizar un transistor para controlar el voltaje VDD o simplemente se lo toma directo del puerto USB??.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 57149
> 
> ...



hola Eclip-se
tengo muchas dudas y quizas unos comentarios para mejorar esto si eclip-se esta de acuerdo, 

1.-en verdad haras que el hardware oficial del lazarux sea una baquelita perforada en vez del vh-2c, 
¿esto hara que el lazarux ya no sea compatible con el vh-2c?

2.-¿nunca has pensado en unir el lazarux con el enigma en un hardware (vh-2c), un firmware y 2 sofware?

3.-¿en el lazarux expanteras su gama de micros a programar?

4.-¿en el resux no implementaras hvsp?¿en el resux se pueden meter los fuses bit que nesecito o solo los de default?

nota: :enfadadoor favor, micros y foxil dejen de molestar a Eclip-se si el desea subir los archivos del bootloader el enigma o el lazarux, es su DECICION asi que es cosa de el...

gracias por tu tiempo Eclip-se, de cualquier manera te lo agradesco me has ayudado el camino para inicial con los pic ,yo tenia unos conocimientos de avrs, pero hace tiempo se me bloqueo un mega8 al configurar mal los fuses, lo guarde para ver si algun dia se repararia y al encontrarme con el resux wow repare ese y unos micros mas por eso y por todo te lo agradesco...


----------



## foxil (Jul 25, 2011)

Si pedi los archivos fue por que los necesito y en la pagina, ya no estan disponibles..


----------



## Eclip-se (Jul 25, 2011)

DAVIS9278 dijo:


> hola Eclip-se
> tengo muchas dudas y quizas unos comentarios para mejorar esto si eclip-se esta de acuerdo,
> 
> 1.-en verdad haras que el hardware oficial del lazarux sea una baquelita perforada en vez del vh-2c,
> ...



Hola a todos:
Con respecto a las preguntas realizadas por DAVIS9278:

1.- Si, el hardware de Lazarux, sera el que se muestra en las fotos, el diseño es mas simple y en los proximos dias subire el esquematico, en caso de que alguien desee hacerlo en PCB.

2.- Eclipse, permitia programar PICs y AVRs, pero dar soporte a un programador que soporte esas 2 familias es dificil, por eso decidi separar los porgramadores, y actualmente solo estoy dando soporte a Lazarux.

3.- Lazarux soporta la mayorias de AVRs, son los mismos que soportan el programador USBasp, y conforme tenga algun AVRs en mis manos lo seguire adicionando. 

4.- Resux lo diseñe para restablecer los fuses, y poderlo progrmar con cualquier progrmador serial. En caso de querer programar los fuses puedes hacerlo con Lazarux en forma serial.

Aunque con el nuevo circuito de Resux, ya se puede implementr la programacion en paralelo, si tengo algo de tiempo talvez decid implementarlo. Pero ahora estoy entretenido con un nuevo programador que usa JTAG.....


----------



## R-Mario (Jul 25, 2011)

MI horrible USBasp tarda hasta 3 minutos en programar el atmega32 es normal? por puerto serie y usando ponyprog solo tarda 20 segundos


----------



## Eclip-se (Jul 26, 2011)

Hola.
Eso del USBasp tarda mucho en la programacion es correcto, ya que el firmware esta echo en C, y las funciones que programan al micro tardan mucho. 

Pero la mayoria se dan cuenta justo cundo ya lo tienen armado, seria bueno difundir esto para que la mayoria sepa las caracteristicas de este programador.

Por que hasta el Bascom AVR tiene soporte para este programador, pero si se demora mucho en programar, es mejor usar otro programador como Lazarux


----------



## micros (Jul 26, 2011)

Esta bueno el comentario sobre el programador USBasp, asi no se perde tiempo queriendo contruirlo, si ya sabemos que se va ha demorar mucho en programar.


----------



## DAVIS9278 (Jul 26, 2011)

Eclip-se dijo:


> Hola a todos:
> Con respecto a las preguntas realizadas por DAVIS9278:
> 
> 1.- Si, el hardware de Lazarux, sera el que se muestra en las fotos, el diseño es mas simple y en los proximos dias subire el esquematico, en caso de que alguien desee hacerlo en PCB.
> ...



¿el lazarux seguira siendo compatible con el vh-2c o solo con el autonomo?
¿no se podrian unir el lazarux y el eclipse en un solo pic y 2 sofwares yo se que es dificil pero no imposible para ti?


----------



## R-Mario (Jul 26, 2011)

Eclip-se dijo:


> Hola.
> Eso del USBasp tarda mucho en la programacion es correcto, ya que el firmware esta echo en C, y las funciones que programan al micro tardan mucho.
> 
> Pero la mayoria se dan cuenta justo cundo ya lo tienen armado, seria bueno difundir esto para que la mayoria sepa las caracteristicas de este programador.
> ...



Segun fischl

    Works under multiple platforms. Linux, Mac OS X and Windows are tested.
    No special controllers or smd components are needed.
*Programming speed is up to 5kBytes/sec.*
    SCK option to support targets with low clock speed (< 1,5MHz).
    Planned: serial interface to target (e.g. for debugging).

El atmega32 tiene 32KB osea que deberia programarlo en 6.4 segundos pero no es asi

Y donde descargo el ultimo firmaware para lazarux???? y el nuevo esquema reducido??? por cierto porque diablos nadien visita la pagina de facebook para que nuestro compa se anime a seguir con lazarux


----------



## handres (Jul 26, 2011)

Hola Eclipse, quiero felicitarte desde colombia por tus aportes sobre AVR´s excelentes los programadores y es mas tus aportes son excelentes, me han servido de mucha ayuda para introducirme en este mundo de los Micros, en especial de atmega...Tanto asi, que decidi empezar a trabajar verificando unos medidores digitales de aceite que hacen parte de unas pistolas que a traves de bombas expulsan aceite para autos, pero en uno de los medidores me encontre con un error en la tarjeta electronica, para ello entonces decidi desmebrar todo el circuito y cambiar algunas partes estropeadas para finalmente copiar los datos del micro, pero cuando los copie y borre los datos del micro atmega8L con mi programador USBasp al parecer cambiaron los fuses y no supe como estaban, necesito recuperar los fuses para reprogramar el micro y poder probar la pistola, he leido que con lazarux lo puedo hacer, pero mi profesor de universidad me recomendo utilizar programacion paralela, pero no entiendo como hacerlo y que soft usa. Agradeceria en lo que me puedas indicar, llevo dos semanas leyendo sobre como resucitar Avr´s, pero no he logrado coger un poco el tiro.


----------



## Eclip-se (Jul 26, 2011)

Dseda86 dijo:


> Segun fischl
> 
> Works under multiple platforms. Linux, Mac OS X and Windows are tested.
> No special controllers or smd components are needed.
> ...



Para analizar la velocidad del USBasp, se debe considerar la fomar en que se envia el paquete de datos, del PC->HARDWARE, a pesar de que usa un paquete de 124 byte, internamente las librerias pasan la informacion por partes, lo que genera retardos en la tranmision de paquetes, incluso mas rapido se transfiere la informacion usando HID, con  paquetes de 64 bytes.

Tambien, si analizamos la programacion ISP, todo el programa esta echo en C, y para mayor rapidez las funciones que permiten programar el micro tendrian que estar echas en asembler.

Tener en cuenta que la velocidad de programacion depente del tipo de oscilador interno que este configurado, ya que a menor velocidad del oscilador (1MHz) menor debe ser la velocidad de programacion.

Por eso estos porgramadores tiene un control de velocidad de programacion..

Y sobre los archivos de Lazarux, proximamente subire la nueva version, cuando tenga 200 fans en la pagina de facebook...


----------



## handres (Jul 26, 2011)

Hola Eclipse, quiero felicitarte desde colombia por tus aportes sobre AVR´s excelentes los programadores y es mas tus aportes son excelentes, me han servido de mucha ayuda para introducirme en este mundo de los Micros, en especial de atmega...Tanto asi, que decidi empezar a trabajar verificando unos medidores digitales de aceite que hacen parte de unas pistolas que a traves de bombas expulsan aceite para autos, pero en uno de los medidores me encontre con un error en la tarjeta electronica, para ello entonces decidi desmebrar todo el circuito y cambiar algunas partes estropeadas para finalmente copiar los datos del micro, pero cuando los copie y borre los datos del micro atmega8L con mi programador USBasp al parecer cambiaron los fuses y no supe como estaban, necesito recuperar los fuses para reprogramar el micro y poder probar la pistola, he leido que con lazarux lo puedo hacer, pero mi profesor de universidad me recomendo utilizar programacion paralela, pero no entiendo como hacerlo y que soft usa. Agradeceria en lo que me puedas indicar, llevo dos semanas leyendo sobre como resucitar Avr´s, pero no he logrado coger un poco el tiro.


----------



## Eclip-se (Jul 26, 2011)

Hola Andres.

Recuerda que al resetear los fuses, con cualquier hardware, sea este Resux, u otro se borra el contenido que se tenga en el micro, es decir el reseteo te borra todo y te deja tal como salio de fabrica.

Ahora, los AVRs, tienen 2 formas de programar la serial y la paralela, y otros usando JTAG.

La programacion serial solo esta permitido cuando esta configurado el cristal interno del micro, cuando cambias los fuses para usar un cristal externo, la programacion serial deja de funcionar por que no existe señal de reloj interno.

Para solucionar eso debes usar programacion paralela, con eso puedes programar, y resetear los fuses.

Lo complicado de la programacion paralela es que se necesitan como 12 pines y la circuiteria del hardware se complica.

Por eso diseñe resux ya que permite resetear los fuses, y seguir usando cualquier programador serial.


----------



## micros (Jul 27, 2011)

Tu explicacion aclara algunas dudas que tenia. pero en otro tema de este foro, comentaron que la programacion de un atmega se demora como 3 seg. 

que tan cierto seria eso???


----------



## ZTN (Jul 27, 2011)

Eclip-se dijo:


> Para analizar la velocidad del USBasp, se debe considerar la fomar en que se envia el paquete de datos, del PC->HARDWARE, a pesar de que usa un paquete de 124 byte, internamente las librerias pasan la informacion por partes, lo que genera retardos en la tranmision de paquetes, incluso mas rapido se transfiere la informacion usando HID, con  paquetes de 64 bytes.
> 
> Tambien, si analizamos la programacion ISP, todo el programa esta echo en C, y para mayor rapidez las funciones que permiten programar el micro tendrian que estar echas en asembler.
> 
> ...



Ahora entiendo por que en programa muy lento el USBasp,


----------



## handres (Jul 27, 2011)

Muchas gracias Eclip-se, basado en lo que tu me dices construire resux, pero necesito saber en donde encuentro el soft, el hardware que utiliza es el vh-2c cierto?, osea el mismo que colocaste en el foro de lazarux. Lo construire y les cuento como me fue, adicional a esto montare todo lo que hice y adicional colocare los archivos del medidor digital para los que se interesen en este caso.

Se me olvidaba donde encuentro el firm para el resucitador y como lo cargo al PIC18F2550?. Gracias.


----------



## R-Mario (Jul 27, 2011)

Jeje que wey soy si es cierto el usbasp se basa en la frecuencia de oscilacion interna del atmega, por eso incluye el jumper para programar micros con oscilador menor a 1.5Mhz jejeje hoy probe a subir la velocidad del micro a 8Mhz y efectivamente redujo el tiempo a aprox. 35 segundos, pero aun asi sigue siendo lento en comparacion con la programacion seria. en fin

Y que esperan para hacerse fan en facebook de Eclip-se todos usan su programador y ni siquiera se dan un vuelta para en face para agradecerle, chalesssss


----------



## DANDY (Jul 29, 2011)

hola eclipse puedes porfavor subir el esquema de tu lazarux simplificado,yo deseo hacer el pcb en eagle y luego subirlo al foro


----------



## Eclip-se (Jul 29, 2011)

Hola a todos.
Como les comente anteriormente, he modificado el hardware del programador Lazarux, para que tenga menos elementos.
Y cuyo esquematico es el siguiente:

Cuando ya tengan contruido, me avisan para subir el firmware y software, muchos se preguntaran por que existe 2 pulsadores. El 1 es para el reset y el otro para entrar en modo de BootLoader, con eso solo tendran que programar el micro una sola vez, de ahi solo usamos el bootloader para programarlo....


----------



## R-Mario (Jul 29, 2011)

Como mi che novia me dejo plantado porque va salir con sus hermanas me puse a armarlo en una plaquita universal, y ya tengo mi programador por puerto serie osea quedo a la espera del firm para cargarlo y ver que tal va, ahorita ya es tarde mejor voy a dormir y mañana vemos


----------



## Eclip-se (Ago 2, 2011)

Hola a todos, para los mienbros de este foro que esten interesados en el programador Lazarux, les informo que ya estoy finalizando las pruebas de la nueva version Lazarux V1.3. 

*Ahora con un algoritmo de programacion rapida.*

Espero suban las fotos de su programador armado, para subir la nueva version.


----------



## foxil (Ago 2, 2011)

Eclip-se dijo:


> *Ahora con un algoritmo de programacion rapida.*


Y de que se trata eso???


----------



## Eclip-se (Ago 3, 2011)

foxil dijo:


> Y de que se trata eso???


Es la forma de enviar la informacion al Micro a programar, despues de revisar el programa, me di cuenta que hay pasos en la programacion que permiten hacer que la programacion sea mas rapida, en comparacion a los otros programadores.

Para verificar si o que estoy asumiendo es verdad, ya estoy preparando unos videos en donde usando un mismo archivo ,hex  lo programo en:
PonyProg.
Bascom AVrs->Usando el programador STK200
UsbAsp
Y Lazarux.
Sea cual sea el resultado publicare el video para salir de las dudas de cual es el mejor.


----------



## DANDY (Ago 4, 2011)

aqui les subo las versiones imprimibles en pdf del grabador de avr, si desean lo pueden armar con el metodo de la plancha yo lo armaré en estos dias, sus medidas son de tan solo 2 x 7 cm ideal para colocarlo directamente a la laptop


----------



## Eclip-se (Ago 4, 2011)

DANDY dijo:


> aqui les subo las versiones imprimibles en pdf del grabador de avr, si desean lo pueden armar con el metodo de la plancha yo lo armaré en estos dias, sus medidas son de tan solo 2 x 7 cm ideal para colocarlo directamente a la laptop



SE ve bien el diseño del pcb, felicitaciones. El fin de semana subo los archivos del programador, ya solo me falta hacer unas pruebas con algun programa hecho en asembler para terminar la verificacion.


----------



## micros (Ago 5, 2011)

Eclip-se dijo:


> SE ve bien el diseño del pcb, felicitaciones. El fin de semana subo los archivos del programador, ya solo me falta hacer unas pruebas con algun programa hecho en asembler para terminar la verificacion.



ahora si eclipse como ya has subido los archivos voy a probar tu programador. espero todo salga bien


----------



## R-Mario (Ago 5, 2011)

Va que voy a probar y mañana les cuento que paso con el atmega32 que tengo ahorita disponible

Jejeje no me aguante ya lo probe y va de maravilla, programa bastante rapido tarda cerca de 5 segundos programando el atmega32 que como saben tiene 32KB de flash, una maravilla tu trabajo eclipse, ademas sigues las intrucciones y te queda funcionando a la primera sin mas ni mas, mañana desarmo el usbasp y pruebo con el atmega8 y voy a desoldar el atmega128 de un receptor dish para probar con el. Muchas muchas muchas gracias Sr. Eclip-se ojala hubiera mucha mas gente como usted que da sin esperar nada a cambio.

A se me pasaba mi sistema operativo es XP prof 32 bits, y tiene el controlador usb estandar universal mejorado "bueno eso dice" tengo una pc viejita con 664Mhz 128 mb ram y xp prof mañana pruebo en ella


----------



## DANDY (Ago 6, 2011)

para los que les gusta usar el eagle les subo los archivos de esquema y pcb de mi diseño de enrutado minimizado en espacio


----------



## R-Mario (Ago 7, 2011)

Hola de nuevo, solo para contarles lo feliz que estoy con Lazarux, esta super bueno, es rapido escribiendo y leyendo, oye eclip-se en una ocacion modifique los fuses de un atmega8 para que trabajara con cristal externo y como ya sabes el problema estubo en que perdio sincronia, ya no pude programarlo, pero encontre en internet que inyectando una señal de 100Khz por el pin Xtal2 se podia cambiar los fuses para que trabajara con el reloj interno, mi pregunta es, podrias agragar esa funcion al programador, osea disponer de una salida de 100Khz para lograr recuperar los fuses de los micros, entiendo que esta resux, pero eso es para cuando cambias el bit SPIEN, de ahi en mas tu programado va de lujo ya lo probe con un atmega8 y un atmega128, jaja que trabajo cuesta soldar las patita de este micro, muchas gracias y que siga creciendo la lista de micros que pueda programar


----------



## dariobabi (Ago 7, 2011)

Es cierto con Lazarux resolví todos mis problemas de programación y es confiable y de paso agradecer a Eclip-se por su apoyo incondicional. 
 saludos dariobabi


----------



## foxil (Ago 8, 2011)

Esta bueno tu programador Eclip-se sobre todo ahora que soporta linea de comandos


----------



## DANDY (Ago 8, 2011)

eclipse dime por que es necesario el bootloader en el lazarux? y en el enigma no ?


----------



## R-Mario (Ago 9, 2011)

Imagino que lo hizo asi porque lazarux va empenzando en comparacion con enigma, por tanto supongo que seguira actualizando el firmware y es mucho mas facil actualizarlo directamente por USB que tener que desmontar el micro y volver a programarlo afuera

Como que no va muy bien programando in-circuit, tengo una glcd conectada al puerto y cuando intento programar dice "Error de sincronizacion" si le quito la gcld si programa, mi pregunta, que tanto seria conveniente reducir las resistencias de 100ohms para aumentar la corriente o cual seria el problema


----------



## foxil (Ago 10, 2011)

Alguien ha programado el atmega128, trato y no lo programa


----------



## micros (Ago 13, 2011)

DANDY dijo:


> eclipse dime por que es necesario el bootloader en el lazarux? y en el enigma no ?



Con eso se facilita la programacion, ya que podras darte cuenta que ya hay una nueva version de Lazarux y tambien el firmaware hay que actualizarlo


----------



## DANDY (Ago 15, 2011)

hola ya pude probar mi tarjeta, gracias eclipse se ve genial, ya pude reconocer el avr que tenia a la mano (atmega8),aqui envio las fotos, solo me falta aprender acerca de los fuses


----------



## micros (Ago 15, 2011)

DANDY dijo:


> hola ya pude probar mi tarjeta, gracias eclipse se ve genial, ya pude reconocer el avr que tenia a la mano (atmega8),aqui envio las fotos, solo me falta aprender acerca de los fuses



Se ve bien el diseño del programador, podrias subir el exquematico


----------



## J2C (Ago 15, 2011)

Micros

Ya lo había puesto a disposición don Dandy en el post *#166*. 

Creo que no debemos ser tan cómodos de pedir que nos den todo servido!!.

Saludos, JuanKa.-

P.D.: te adjunto un archivo en pdf para que lo veas.


----------



## DANDY (Ago 15, 2011)

asi es en mi post numero 162 esta los pdf imprimibles y en el post numero 166 esta el archivo en eagle para el que lo desee modificar, lo unico que le cambié es el conector para que vaya directo al puerto usb de mi laptop funciona de a 10, cabe destacar que recien me estoy introduciendo en el mundo de los AVR, yo siempre uso PIC pero me han dado dolores de cabeza en cuanto al ruido de vez en cuando, encambio me dijeron que los AVR tienen fortaleza ante el ruido


----------



## J2C (Ago 15, 2011)

Dandy

Disculpa que me haya metido, pero a veces me pone muy mal la comodidad de los demas que no leen nada.

Y vos como tantos otros han ofrecido su trabajo desinteresado subiendo la información.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## DANDY (Ago 15, 2011)

J2C dijo:


> Dandy
> 
> Disculpa que me haya metido, pero a veces me pone muy mal la comodidad de los demas que no leen nada.
> 
> ...


 
no hay problema J2C, gracias a personas como eclipse da ganas de compartir se sigue el ejemplo es todo


----------



## DANDY (Ago 24, 2011)

una pregunta, cuando le pongo un programa al atmega  lo graba, pero cuando lo intento borrar el programa dice algo asi como que el dispositivo no se puede borrar, sin embargo si lo reconoce y todo, a alguien le paso esto antes? a que se debe?, metiendole el programa nuevamente encima de este si lo graba


----------



## R-Mario (Ago 24, 2011)

A caray eso esta curioso, a mi no me ha fallado hasta ahorita y e probado varios, justo hoy estaba probando el attiny y lo graba perfecto, pero bueno volviendo al tema para que lo borras si al momento de grabar encima hace la tarea de borrado primero, en fin siento no poder darte alguna idea, por que no se me ocurre nada

Hola Eclipse, ahora que he estado usando tu programador de avr's he notado algunos detalles que hacen que no sea comodo usar el programa, ACLARO no es molestar ni ofender son solo sugerencias que podrias considerar para tu proxima version.

* Cuando abres un archivo .hex, no se conserva la ubicacion del ultimo .hex abierto
* Cada vez que ejecutas el programa, no conserva la seleccion del ultimo microcontrolador empleado
* No esta separada la seccion de la memoria flash y la eeprom
* EL valor de los fuses, no se puede modificar directamente con el valor hexadecimal
* Me vuelvo loco invirtiendo la logica de los fuses
* No se puede programa In-circuit si hay algo conectado a los pines MISO MOSI CLK, aunque sea de alta impedancia

Solo son sugerencias no me vallan a insultar por pedir y no dar a cambio


----------



## luvhines (Ago 24, 2011)

Buen día compañeros estuve viendo el programador enigma, me parece muy bueno y quiero probarlo pero pasa que yo poseo todos los componentes que requiere salvo por los condensadores, que los tengo pero a 16 volts y quisiera saber si los puedo utilizar para este proyecto. gracias


----------



## DANDY (Ago 24, 2011)

luvhines si se pueden usar condensadores de 16v , recuerda que se usan solo 5V


----------



## luvhines (Ago 25, 2011)

DANDY dijo:


> luvhines si se pueden usar condensadores de 16v , recuerda que se usan solo 5V



amigo gracias  si ya me imaginaba pero tenia que sacarme la duda  creo que lo máximo que maneja es 13 v en modo de programación pero me extrañaba que utilizara cap de 25v gracias  por la respuesta compa


----------



## luvhines (Ago 25, 2011)

perdón una cosita mas es respecto al programador de pics enigma, es que ya leí que eclipse decidió retirarlo para actualizarlo cosa que me parese muy bn y le agradezco su dedicación, pero si alguien tiene el firmware anterior seria tan amable de subirlo? para poder probar el programador aver como me va  y una dudita mas este programador programa los pics de 3.3v para saber si le anexo o no una fuente que también me de ese valor, muchas gracias


----------



## foxil (Ago 26, 2011)

Alguien ha programado el atmega128, trato y no lo programa


----------



## DAVIS9278 (Ago 27, 2011)

Eclip-se dijo:


> Es la forma de enviar la informacion al Micro a programar, despues de revisar el programa, me di cuenta que hay pasos en la programacion que permiten hacer que la programacion sea mas rapida, en comparacion a los otros programadores.
> 
> Para verificar si o que estoy asumiendo es verdad, ya estoy preparando unos videos en donde usando un mismo archivo ,hex  lo programo en:
> PonyProg.
> ...



hola eclip-se quisiera preguntarte si ya hiciste las pruebas sobre los programadores saludos


----------



## foxil (Ago 28, 2011)

Los que hemos programador AVRs, ya  comprobamos que la programación es rápida, creo que  no aria falta esa comprobación entre programadores.
Si alguien a programado el Amtega128, puede decir si lo programa bien, o será que mi atmega128 esta averiado.


----------



## luvhines (Ago 28, 2011)

bueno ya no hace falta el firmware ya que ya aparece a la pag muchísimas gracias


----------



## R-Mario (Ago 28, 2011)

Yo ya habia dicho que ya habia programado el atmega128, y todo salio bien, la verdad no he hecho mas pruebas porque es dificil manejarlo, por si encapsulado, lo mas seguro FOXIL es que lo tengas averiado, probable causa al soldar, o quizas no lo soldaste bien, pueden ser muchas cosas, pero te digo que yo ya habia probado y fue con uno usado


----------



## luvhines (Ago 28, 2011)

pero pls programa también los pics de 3.3v ? o tengo que añadirle la fuente ?  porque ya tengo todo para armarlo muchas gracias


----------



## R-Mario (Ago 28, 2011)

Programador de AVRs (Solo Lazarux), creo que te esta confundiendo aqui solo se trata de micros AVR, ve y plantea tu pregunta en el foro correspondiente, es decir este https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/programador-pics-solo-enigma-8946/, ahi esta tu respuesta, ok que estes bien


----------



## luvhines (Ago 28, 2011)

aah amigo muchas gracias por la aclaración es que como en un principio era el mismo hardware me he confundido  disculpen la molestia.


----------



## foxil (Ago 28, 2011)

Dseda86 dijo:


> Yo ya habia dicho que ya habia programado el atmega128, y todo salio bien, la verdad no he hecho mas pruebas porque es dificil manejarlo, por si encapsulado, lo mas seguro FOXIL es que lo tengas averiado, probable causa al soldar, o quizas no lo soldaste bien, pueden ser muchas cosas, pero te digo que yo ya habia probado y fue con uno usado



Gracias por responder: Dseda86
Pero sigo con la duda sobre el Atmega128, ya que en la computadora, el software si lo reconoce, incluso lo programa sin presentar errores, pero cuando quiero comprobar el funcionamiento que hace rotar unos leds, el micro no hace nada, y he simulado en proteus y ahi si funciona.

Me podrias confirmar si tu luego de programar has verficado que el programa que grabaste funcione bien??


----------



## R-Mario (Ago 28, 2011)

Pues solo hice el clasico, un led que parpadea  bueno bueno ya pero si funciono, probaste a configurar bien los fuses, una ves yo estaba haciendo corajes con un atmega32 porque no lograba hacer que prendiera un led en el puerto D, despues de tantas me di cuenta que tenia que deshabilitar el bit JTAG, para que el puerto funcionara normal como IO, aclaro en proteus si funcionaba, jejeje pues por lo que cuentas y si ya verificaste todo, lo mas seguro es que quien sabe 

Checa los fuses y luego nos cuentas


----------



## DANDY (Ago 29, 2011)

*dseda* tu crees que puedas poner una imagen del lazarux de como configurar los fuses? pienso usar un cristal externo de 16 Mhz o 12Mhz, no comprendo tampoco para que se usa lock values y el chip signature, como recomiendas poner los fuses? en mi caso uso un atmega8, nunca e usado avr solo los pic, el software que uso es el ldmicro para programar los pic y avr en lenguaje ladder mi unico problema con los avr vienen a ser los fuses que se deben configurar manualmente, espero tu respuesta, de antemano gracias


----------



## R-Mario (Ago 29, 2011)

Prueba con esta pagina, solo tienes que seleccionar como quieres configurar tu micro, pero de una vez te aviso que si vas a cambiar la frecuencia a mas de 8Mhz por ejemplo 12Mhz ya no vas a poder programar de nuevo tu microcontrolador con el programador Lazarux, y va parecer que esta muerto.

Esta el la pag. http://www.engbedded.com/fusecalc/

Acuerdate que los bits estan invertidos, osea que si en la pagina aparece un cuadrito con una palomita en el programa lazarux tendrias que quitar esa palomita "logica inversa", "eso es lo que digo que no me gusta, me confunde"

Lock Value, son los bits para configurar la seguridad de tu micro, por ejemplo para que no te vallan a piratear tu programa, para experimentacion mejor no los tocamos hasta que estes conforme con tu programa y al final entonces si lo cierras, el chip signature solo es una identificacion del chip, 

ACUERDATE de configurar bien tus fuses ha y mejor como recomendacion deja de usar ladder y clavate en C, que parece ser el futuro de los micro controladores.

*ECLIP-SE*, agregale la opcion de poder introducir directamente el valor de los FUSES en hexadecimal

A se me pasaba, cuando configuras tu micro para que corra con un cristal externo, no tienes que indicarle con los fuses a que velocidad quieres que corra, solamente colocas el cristal con la velocidad que quieras y el micro correra a esa velocidad, *NUEVAMENTE cuidado*, si lo configuras con cristal externo ya no vas a poder programarlo con tu Lazarux


----------



## DANDY (Ago 29, 2011)

osea que si uso cristal y voy a usar isp en mi circuito para no estar sacando el micro cada rato no va a funcionar?,osea obligatoriamente voy a necesitar zocalo y un gravador de HV para resetear los fuses?


----------



## R-Mario (Ago 30, 2011)

Aja eso eso eso dice el chavo del 8, tendrias que armar el Resux para poder volver a reprogramar los fuses,  mejor trabaja a 8 Mhz internos y cuando acabas haz la prueba con los 12 o 16Mhz que quieres


----------



## R-Mario (Ago 30, 2011)

DANDY dijo:


> osea que si uso cristal y voy a usar isp en mi circuito para no estar sacando el micro cada rato no va a funcionar?,osea obligatoriamente voy a necesitar zocalo y un gravador de HV para resetear los fuses?



Hay esta el archivo .hex y el de la simulacion y la foto de como deben quedar los fuses, si no funciona aun asi es porque muy probablemente tengas dañado tu micro, yo lo acabo de probar.


----------



## DANDY (Sep 4, 2011)

gracias *dseda*, al parecer mi avr esta malogrado, tendre que comprar otro,*eclipse *estaba investigando en internet y encontre algo que puede ahorrar costos en lugar de usar un microcontrolador para tu programador, existe un adaptador llamado *SD scan disk* y es muy comercial y se adapta directamente al usb, tanto es de comercial que solo cuesta 2 euros aqui en Peru, *este adapator usa el protocolo* *ISP* si lograras adaptarlo a tu software seria genial!! debido a que tambien ahorraría demasiado espacio y evitaria el uso de microcontrolador te presento el bicho,repito la idea es usar el adaptador usb SD comercial para conectarlo directamente al avr y programarlo mediante el software lazarux

aqui alguien que trabajo con estas memorias
http://www.dharmanitech.com/


----------



## R-Mario (Sep 4, 2011)

Huyy ya hace mucho que eclipse no se aparece por aca, porque dice que no le hacemos caso a su programador de AVR, o al menos eso entendi en facebook, yo le puedo decir que hasta ahora no me ha dado ningun problema el programador, aunque en algun momento cometen sobre detalles del software, pero yo creo que ni los ha visto, bueno seguiremos a la espera de su aparicion


----------



## thunder2 (Sep 5, 2011)

Hola, queria preguntar si la placa que sirve de programador soporta los dos programas (Lazarux y Eclipse), muchas gracias y hasta luego.


----------



## R-Mario (Sep 5, 2011)

No, esta placa solo es para Lazarux, la placa para ecplise creo que soporta dos o tres micros AVR, pero solo usa el programa enigma


----------



## thunder2 (Sep 6, 2011)

Gracias por tu respuesta, lastima que el hardware no sirva para los dos programas. pense que solo era cuestión de cambiar el firmware del PIC. Pero de todas maneras hare mi programador Lazarux, ya que tengo atmega168-20PU para un proyecto. Es un buen desarrollo y felicito a todos por sus aportes.


----------



## R-Mario (Sep 28, 2011)

Alguien sabe en parte de lazarux se ven los datos que tiene almacenado en la eeprom del micro, o si esta memoria no la lee el lazaruz??


----------



## QuimCri (Dic 4, 2011)

Saludos a todos.

Agradezco de antemano a Eclip-se, pues su programador de PICs me ha servido de mucho.

Lo que sucede ahora es que estoy incursionando en esto de los ATMEL, y me he conseguido un ATMEGA644. Armé el programador seríal de esta página http://electronics-diy.com/avr_programmer.php , y todo funcionó bien. Lo que no sabía era que debía modificar fuses , y ahora el PonyProg no lo reconoce, así que no he podido volver a programar el bendito AVR :enfadado:

Estuve leyendo en el foro que el Resux puede servir para "revivir" el micro, y viendo también el avance del Lazarux, tengo varias inquietudes:

1º- ¿De casualidad el programador Lazarux tiene la capacidad de revivir el micro?
2º- Si no es así, ¿Sería alguien tan amable de indicarme como se implementa el Resux, si tienen el Soft y el Firm que me lo puedan facilitar, y a qué pines del micro van las salidas que provee el 18F2550, porque en el datasheet no dice, y no se a donde debe ir Data7-0, PAGEL, XA1 y compañia?.

Muchas gracias por su atención y por sus respuestas a todos.


----------



## dariobabi (Dic 4, 2011)

amigo Quimcri lo que estas tratando de hacer es resucitar el atmega 644 par eso el amigo eclipse tiene un resucitador con firm el soft y todo lo que necesitas solo lo armas corres el programa y listo vuelve a la vida tu atmega su pagina principal esta en la primera pagina de este foro en la parte inferior 

            saludos       DARIOBABI


----------



## QuimCri (Dic 4, 2011)

Gracias por su respuesta, DARIOBABI, pero eso ya lo había visto. Lo que no encuentro son los archivos para armar el Resux.

Si alguien los tiene, le agradezco que me los facilite, pues realmente esto me saca de quisio :enfadado::enfadado::enfadado:

Gracias nuevamente por las respuestas


----------



## dariobabi (Dic 4, 2011)

aqui te mando lo que el amigo eclipse nos daba


----------



## QuimCri (Dic 4, 2011)

dariobabi dijo:


> aqui te mando lo que el amigo eclipse nos daba



Que tal caballero.

Disculpeme si soy muy cansón, pero es que esta novatada me tiene con rabia. ¿De casualidad tiene los archivos del Resux porque le agradecería si me los puede facilitar, por favor? Con eso podría dormir bien esta noche con este problema resuelto, y es que no pienso comprar más ATMEGAs hasta que no aprenda bien.

Muchas gracias por su respuesta.


----------



## dariobabi (Dic 4, 2011)

disculpa pero el archivo pesaba mucho por eso no se pudo pero lo voy a comprimir mas un toqe porfavor



espero q te sirva
Ver el archivo adjunto resux_v12.rar


----------



## QuimCri (Dic 4, 2011)

Es usted muy amable, porque ahora tengo una herramienta más para solucionar este bendito problema. Ahora a ver como conecto todos esos pines al ATMEGA644 seguir adelante.

Muchas gracias nuevamente.


----------



## sdel (Dic 5, 2011)

este tema me parece un gran aporte, todavia no me animo con los avr pero lo voy a tener en cuenta.

saludos


----------



## QuimCri (Dic 6, 2011)

Hijue$#"*s de ATMEL, como te venden una mari#~"a que se te bloquea con cualquier vaina en la programación y pierdes 15 dolarucos porque a ellos se les da la gana de hacer todo tan dificil.....

:enfadado::enfadado::enfadado:

No entiendo como desbloquear el tal ATMEGA644, y lo necesito!!!!

Si alguien me puede decir como usar el Resux, pues ya lo armé pero no me reconoce el bicho este, se lo agradezco.


----------



## thunder2 (Dic 9, 2011)

Hola, perdon por molestar a Eclipse,pero me gustaria saber si tienes en algunweb site el hexadecimal para programar el microcontrolador. Ya que es una buena opción y deberas me gustaria construir este programador. Muchas gracias y saludos a todos.


----------



## R-Mario (Dic 10, 2011)

A mi tambien me moleto eso de que se bloqueara el micro cuando cambias los fuses, y honestamente si es un pinche problema, pero bueno cuando le agarra el modo pues ya no de das tanta inportancia, lo malo es que eso de los fuses les pasa a todos como principiantes (a mi me paso y todo por no leer antes), en fin yo di con una solucion en una pagina, donde consiste en usar el mismo programador serial pero inyectando una señal de 1khz con ciclo util de 50% por el pin OSC2 y con ponyprog puedes llegar a cambiar los fuses, yo lo probe con mi primer atmega8 y funciono,luego con un attiny2313 y funciono, aunque con un atmega32 no puede, y no sabria decir porque

Por cierto busquen el programador usbtiny esta muy bueno, es rapido y barato el problema es dar con el pinche attiny2313-20PU


----------



## dariobabi (Dic 10, 2011)

provaste con otro atmega creo q tenias que instalar un programa antes el vcredis x86 y solo corre en win xp
 saludos 
dariobabi



amigo thunder2 esta en la primera pagina de este foro en la parte inferior de sus respuestas


----------



## QuimCri (Dic 11, 2011)

Bueno, he descubierto una cosa sobre el Lazarux: No programa los fuses al momento de transmitir el código hex al micro . Eso es un proceso aparte, por lo que así le tenga un oscilador de 20 MHz configurado al AVR en el programa fuente, este siempre iba a funcionar con el oscilador interno de 8 MHz cuando lo programaba (inocente de mí).

Para el micro que estoy empleando (ATMEGA644) siempre quedaba activado el JTAG, por lo cual no podía usar las interrupciones externas en el puerto C, y me puse a cambiar los fuses escribiendolos directamente, y comprobé que ahora si funciona la interrupción, bueno, aunque bloquee el otro micro que compré .

Será probar nuevamente con el Resux a ver si logro desbloquearlos, porque no quiero gastar más dinero.

Sería bueno que Eclip-se (si se asoma acaso por aquí otra vez) nos aclarara como grabar los fuses en los micros, para evitar estas dudas....


----------



## R-Mario (Dic 12, 2011)

Yo sabía que no se pueden poner los valores le los fuses directamente en el hex (no como los pics) sí no que los tienes que grabar aparte "que alguien me aclare esto"


----------



## aragonrfh (Dic 15, 2011)

Gracias  *eclipse * por proporcionar este programador, es simple de armar y sera de gran ayuda para los que quieren iniciar con los AVR. 
    Armé el programador y en las pruebas de Hardware desde el software funciona correctamente pero me encontré con el problema que los AVR que tengo no estan soportados , tengo unos Atmega328 y el lazarux solo soporta el atmega328P, la diferencia más notable entre los dos es el signature:

atmega328   : 1E 95 14  
atmega328p : 1E 95 0F

hay alguna forma de utilizar el lazarux en modo de comandos que pueda "forzar" la programación del microcontrolador? o si es posible que agregues el soporte para el atmega328 sería excelente.


----------



## DAVIS9278 (Ene 7, 2012)

Hola no creo que sea posible eso que pides, ya que desde hace tiempo eclip-se abandono el desarrollo de los programadores dice el que por que no se le puso suficiente atencion en el foro.
Pasando a otro tema podrian ayudarme a verificar el funcionamiento de un bootloader que emula al usbasp, yo tengo problemas al conectarlo al pc si alguien pudiera ayudarme a encontrar el problema lo arme en protoboard saludos
nota adjunto firmware y esquema, se usa y se instala como si fuese el usbasp con los drivers de la pagina oficial de usbasp.
funciona para atmega8, 88, 168, 328(p), 32, 16 solo modifiquen el makefile y actualicen el main.c con la signature del dispositivo.


----------



## sonoro (Ene 16, 2012)

hola, he hecho un PCB en componentes SMD del programador Lázarux de eclip-se, como anteriormente hice con enigma pic, es este post

_"https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/programador-pics-solo-enigma-8946/index66.html#post600773"_

me he servido del los archivos en eagle del usuario DANDY,(publicados en este hilo), para no hacer otra vez el esquema,
a partir de esto, sustituyendo los componentes por unos SMD, a sido mucho mas facil, gracias DANDY

es este caso no hay los pines dedicados a programar el pic, como se programa una única vez  el bootloader, después se puede cambiar el firmware mediante la conexión usb, no los he puesto

tambien he hecho una revisión en los archivos de enigma_smd, nada que influya en la funcionalidad, el color de la bobina ahora es azul, dando una apariencia de mas bobina y menos resistencia, he eliminado los errores de inconsistencia que arrojaba el eagle y el fondo de las fotos son de color crema,
asi lo considero version final de los proyectos,
unas fotos y los archivos



saludos


----------



## sonoro (Feb 28, 2012)

un nuevo enlace para la descarga,

http://www.4shared.com/rar/cvCD5sZC/enigmaLazaruxsmdsonoro.html?

por mas que he buscado la opción de editar mensaje, no la he encontrado, si alguien me ilumina estaría agradecido
saludos


----------



## J2C (Feb 28, 2012)

Sonoro



sonoro dijo:


> ......
> por mas que he buscado la opción de editar mensaje, no la he encontrado, si alguien me ilumina estaría agradecido.......


 
*Modo ILUMINACION ON *

En *tu ultimo mensaje del thread* te debe aparecer el texto *Editar* como te indico en la imagen adjunta, pulsas ahi y te permite Editar/Corregir/Borrar lo que desees.

Con mas razón cuando tu post es el ultimo posteado. No es bueno corregir mensajes mucho mas anteriores que el ultimo por que se puede perder el sentido de lo que se ha desarrollado.


Saludos, JuanKa.-


*Modo ILUMINACION OFF *


----------



## sonoro (Feb 29, 2012)

ok, gracias,
 en el del último post escrito si que sale editar, en anteriores solo citar, esto es normal pacere, por lo que explicas de no alterar la coerencia, ya pensaba que era problemas de mal logeo o algo raro,


edit: edito con el botón editar je,je

un saludo


----------



## oztacen (May 23, 2013)

tambien hice el quemador lazarux y va de maravilla!... mi duda es que le puse el la conexion como  
recomienda E-Clipse y salida del Vdd sea del transistor, pero tambien probe con la conexion directa del Usb, Vcc  y mi quemador funciono correctamente. y pude quemar el atmega 8 y aclarando que con esta ultima conexion se puede grabar sin sacar los cables que conectan al MISO, MOSI, RESET, GND,Vdd, haciendo un click en el boton reset! en el programa lazarux.
y ahora estoy modificando el diseño para utilizarlo sin el transistor. si se utiliza la conexion directa  obviamente ya no tendria qe utilizar el transistor..!! les cuento como me fue ..!! este fin de semana lo hare...!! exitos! ...alguna duda del quemador... pueden enviarme un mp.


----------



## Eclip-se (Nov 5, 2013)

Las indicaciones de como descargar el programador de AVRs, se encuentra en:
https://www.facebook.com/programadores


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 25, 2018)

Eclip-se dijo:


> Las indicaciones de como descargar el programador de AVRs, se encuentra en:
> Log in or sign up to view


Este contenido no está disponible en este momento


----------

